#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Конечные цели буддизмов

## Максим&

Есть ли положительное описание конечной цели буддизма? 
Например конечная цель мусульманина блаженство в раю с женами, всякими увеселениями и пр. Возможно у философского ислама ( Фараби,Авицена) цели не такие антропоморфные и вульгарные, а более неоплатонические, не знаю, поэтому вот говорю о рае и реально переживаемом муслимом блаженстве.
У христиан тоже, либо некий рай, без гурий правда, либо в более сложном варианте созерцание Бога умом что повидимомому доставляет несказанное блаженство для того существа кто был некогда человеком но стал новым творением после воскресения. Вобщем цель- вечно длящееся и ненадоедающее блаженство, иногда добавляют о бесконечном познании Бога, наверно это кому то доставляет, но пусть вечно познает раз ему так нравится.
А вот как описывается конечная цель буддиста в его положительном контексте? В тхераваде мне попадалось только отрицательное описание этой цели. Нирвана как угасание всех импульсов, страстей, страданий, омрачений, эмоций, вобщем всего что как-то характеризует эту нашу жизнь. С этим как бы согласиться и материалист, только добавит что не нужно особо заморачиваться и стоит просто дождаться момента смерти и все этотугасание наступит. Тхеравадин пожалуй начнёт уверять, что опять наступит иная жизнь и страдания по кругу. Но это вера тхеравадина, для материалиста нирвана в отрицателтном ещё описании наступит со смертью. Но чего ищет собственно тхеравадин, той же смерти что и атеист, только более абсолютной или все же нирвана это состояние пребывания чего-то в чем-то. Если да, то как это выражается и кто или что осознает что он испытывает нирвану. Есть ли положительное ещё описание? Если это конечно не тотальная смерть.
Также интересуют конечные цели и других направлений буддизма. Желательно, если кто то решит ответить, а я не знаю что он исповедует то добавлять-это дзен, а это гелуг, это нингма, а это нью-эйдж:-) 
Приветствую и копипасты, только если они будут не сильно длинные. Желательно не ограничиваться выражением типа цель стать буддой. Так как это не совсем понятно, поэтому просьба двумя словами не ограничиваться.

----------

Aion (01.08.2016), Александр Фролов (01.08.2016), Асила (13.01.2017), Викк (03.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (01.08.2016), Кайто Накамура (12.09.2016)

----------


## Aion

По-моему, с психологической точки зрения, конечная цель буддизма - выход сознания за пределы самой буддийской проблематики, см. 
 :Smilie:

----------

Доня (16.03.2017), Максим& (01.08.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Конечные цели буддизмов


За все буддизмы не знаю, но насколько понимаю:

Хорошо прожить эту жизнь.
Заложить причины хороших перерождений.
Для собственной пользы прийти к осаждению\угасанию(нирване) грязи\ядов(клеш), причины всех проблем и страданий(дуккха). Основываясь на вИдении(видья), того как существует то что воспринимается как я\эгоизм.
Для возможности принести пользу другим постичь природу, того что воспринимается как внешнее. То как всё есть и то как разные существа воспринимают.
Для себя и других раскрыть Природу Ума\Природу Будды, единство: пространства осознавания радости любящей доброты, сочувствия .... качеств и активности Будды.

(п.с. традиция в профиле, но постарался написать своими словами, так как понимаю)

----------

Дондог (01.08.2016), Доня (16.03.2017), Кеин (03.08.2016), Максим& (01.08.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

Писать на http://board.buddhist.ru о конечной цели буддизмов.

----------

Дондог (01.08.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> По-моему, с психологической точки зрения, конечная цель буддизма - выход сознания за пределы самой буддийской проблематики, см.


Там, если я понял описано прижизненное достижение человеком некоего безконфликтного состояния сознания. Что остаётся от этого человека после смерти? Чистое сознание покоящееся само в себе? Тогда что это? Имеет ли оно какие то формы? Вобщем что есть сознание в отрыве от всех элементов/групп составляющих индивидуум? Вобщем мне нужно посмертное описание цели, так как после неё отпадает нама/рупа. Что остаётся в остатке, что после смерти понимает что оно есть. Или ничего нет? 
И второе. Ваше сознание после смерти допускает наличия например моего сознания если я тоже одновременно достиг конечной цели?

----------


## Максим&

Сразу извиняюсь если не смогу быстро реагировать на ответы. Философия это не Нико троллить:-)  Так что можете писать что вам пройдёт в голову по теме. А я неспешно все почитаю.

----------

Дондог (01.08.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> За все буддизмы не знаю, но насколько понимаю:
> 
> Хорошо прожить эту жизнь.
> Заложить причины хороших перерождений.
> Для собственной пользы прийти к осаждению\угасанию(нирване) грязи\ядов(клеш), причины всех проблем и страданий(дуккха). Основываясь на вИдении(видья), того как существует то что воспринимается как я\эгоизм.
> Для возможности принести пользу другим постичь природу, того что воспринимается как внешнее. То как всё есть и то как разные существа воспринимают.
> Для себя и других раскрыть Природу Ума\Природу Будды, единство: пространства осознавания радости любящей доброты, сочувствия .... качеств и активности Будды.
> 
> (п.с. традиция в профиле, но постарался написать своими словами, так как понимаю)


В.Н., спасибо, но здесь половина не конечная цель а вторая половина описание чего-то достигнутого вами либо при земной жизни ( а что после смерти) , либо допустим вы стали бодхисатвой, существом бессмертным и помогаете достичь этого состояния и других. Вот достигли все этого и что потом?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.08.2016), Лидия (18.02.2019)

----------


## Aion

> Там, если я понял описано прижизненное достижение человеком некоего безконфликтного состояния сознания.


Там сказано лишь о том, что идеальное состояние сознания - выход за пределы буддийской проблематики.

----------


## Максим&

> Писать на http://board.buddhist.ru о конечной цели буддизмов.


Ну так не все ж тут однозначно определившиеся буддисты, к тому же мне отчего то кажется что в разных школах буддизма и конечная цель может оказаться иной.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А вот как описывается конечная цель буддиста в его положительном контексте?


Дык--обрести качества будды. Неужели не встречали? Например, совершенные сострадание и учительская способность.

----------

Максим& (01.08.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Там сказано лишь о том, что идеальное состояние сознания - выход за пределы буддийской проблематики.


Наверно меня больше интересует онтологическая цель. Что есть/ или не есть моё сознание вышедшее за пределы буддийской проблематики после смерти. Или после смерти сознания уже нет?

----------


## Максим&

> Дык--обрести качества будды. Неужели не встречали? Например, совершенные сострадание и учительская способность.


Ну допустим приобрели мы все эти качества. Что дальше? О чем мы с вами будем разговаривать, о чем мечтать? Пересекаться как то будем?

----------


## Aion

> Наверно меня больше интересует онтологическая цель. Что есть/ или не есть моё сознание вышедшее за пределы буддийской проблематики после смерти. Или после смерти сознания уже нет?


Конечно, после смерти сознание есть, но если оно полностью успокоилось при жизни, смерть ничего не отнимает и не добавляет.

----------


## Харуказе

> Ну допустим приобрели мы все эти качества. Что дальше? О чем мы с вами будем разговаривать, о чем мечтать? Пересекаться как то будем?


Будете по понедельникам на БФ переписываться.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (01.08.2016), Дондог (01.08.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В.Н., спасибо, но здесь половина не конечная цель а вторая половина описание чего-то достигнутого вами либо при земной жизни ( а что после смерти) , либо допустим вы стали бодхисатвой ... и помогаете достичь этого состояния и других. Вот достигли все этого и что потом?


К этой жизни относиться лишь: хорошо  прожить эту жизнь, конечно как и хорошее перерождение это цели временные, но написал так как это то что перед носом и думаю то что реально достижимо за одну жизнь.
К остальному путь не одной жизни. 

Безграничность единства пространства, осознавания, радости, любящей доброты, сочувствия .... качеств и активности Будды. Не знаю, что может быть дальше. Пока в этом вижу конечную Цель.

----------


## Максим&

> Конечно, после смерти сознание есть, но если оно полностью успокоилось при жизни, смерть ничего не отнимает и не добавляет.


Я так понимаю это кагью. Здесь сознание что-то отличное от 5 скандх/групп дхарм которые постоянно так или иначе изменяются? Тоесть после смерти остаётся нечто что мы именуем сознанием и оно полностью успокоенное. Есть ли у него какое-то местонахождение в пространстве и как успокоенное сознание соотносится с моим успокоенным сознанием после смерти?

----------


## Александр Фролов

> Я так понимаю это кагью. Здесь сознание что-то отличное от 5 скандх/групп дхарм которые постоянно так или иначе изменяются? Тоесть после смерти остаётся нечто что мы именуем сознанием и оно полностью успокоенное. Есть ли у него какое-то местонахождение в пространстве и как успокоенное сознание соотносится с моим успокоенным сознанием после смерти?


Жентонг

----------

Aion (01.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (01.08.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> К этой жизни относиться лишь: хорошо  прожить эту жизнь, конечно как и хорошее перерождение это цели временные, но написал так как это то что перед носом и думаю то что реально достижимо за одну жизнь.
> К остальному путь не одной жизни. 
> 
> Безграничность единства пространства, осознавания, радости, любящей доброты, сочувствия .... качеств и активности Будды. Не знаю, что может быть дальше. Пока в этом вижу конечную Цель.


Это да, цель. Что осознает эту радость доброту и любовь, бесконечность пространства? Тоже сознание. То есть некое вечное сознание? К кому оно испытывает сочувствие после того как все стали достигли того чего и вы?

----------


## Максим&

> Жентонг


Чего?

----------


## Aion

> Я так понимаю это кагью. Здесь сознание что-то отличное от 5 скандх/групп дхарм которые постоянно так или иначе изменяются? Тоесть после смерти остаётся нечто что мы именуем сознанием и оно полностью успокоенное. Есть ли у него какое-то местонахождение в пространстве и как успокоенное сознание соотносится с моим успокоенным сознанием после смерти?


Есть разные модусы сознания, см. http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...between-consc/

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.08.2016), Максим& (01.08.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Изменения происходят - что то одно бесформенное сменяется чем-то другим, материя движется (хаос), но различить какой либо предмет там может только наблюдатель, а его нет. Материя ждет своего наблюдателя (отделил одно от другого)


Да ничего она не ждёт,материя просто существует,а есть наблюдатель или нет - безразлично,потому что каких-либо чувств/эмоций/желаний  она не может испытывать )и без этих наблюдателей вселенная хорошо функционирует)..ну и кстати как такового хаоса мы не видим во вселенной ,все устроено довольна органично и структурировано)

----------


## Денис К

> Что такое "сам человек"?
> Нет никакого "самого человека" кроме его характеристик.


А это вообще смотря с какой позиции смотреть - религиозной(и с какой ее традиции)или материалистической)не знаю для меня человек это индивидуальное ощущение "я")...а насчёт характеристик,тоже самое и с ручкой,ручка как объект существует независимо от сознания-объективно)а как ручка она существует субъективно,или как игрушка для собаки))хотя все равно создателем в неё вложен именно функционал ручки))

----------


## Фил

> Да ничего она не ждёт,материя просто существует,а есть наблюдатель или нет - безразлично,потому что каких-либо чувств/эмоций/желаний  она не может испытывать )и без этих наблюдателей вселенная хорошо функционирует)..ну и кстати как такового хаоса мы не видим во вселенной ,все устроено довольна органично и структурировано)


Потому что есть кому структурировать.

----------


## Фил

> А это вообще смотря с какой позиции смотреть - религиозной(и с какой ее традиции)или материалистической)не знаю для меня человек это индивидуальное ощущение "я")...а насчёт характеристик,тоже самое и с ручкой,ручка как объект существует независимо от сознания-объективно)а как ручка она существует субъективно,или как игрушка для собаки))хотя все равно создателем в неё вложен именно функционал ручки))


А пень в лесу тоже кто то создал?
Это пень, стол или табуретка?

----------


## Денис К

> Потому что есть кому структурировать.


Кому же?)

----------


## Денис К

> А пень в лесу тоже кто то создал?
> Это пень, стол или табуретка?


Вообще-то создал))дерево то срубил кто-то))пень как "бывшедерево" существует объективно,а то кто под что его приспособит и кто чем его увидит уже субъективно)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так почему нет-то? Внешний наблюдатель здесь не участвует,изменение материи происходит без его влияния.Допустим звезды появляется и умирают независимо от того какого-либо сознания,это просто происходит сообразно своему закону.





> Да ничего она не ждёт,материя просто существует,а есть наблюдатель или нет - безразлично,потому что каких-либо чувств/эмоций/желаний  она не может испытывать )и без этих наблюдателей вселенная хорошо функционирует)..ну и кстати как такового хаоса мы не видим во вселенной ,все устроено довольна органично и структурировано)


Материя то существует ... , както )

Но вот чтоб структурировать, разграничить обьекты, напр. выделить звёзду из остальной совокупности материи - нужен наблюдатель.
Причём, чтоб выделить звезду именно так как мы её сейчас выделяем, нужен наблюдатель обладающий определёнными физическими параметрами: уровень плотности\организации материи, размер, определённое строение органов восприятия т.д., и плюс обязательно определённым набором умственных понятий, мировоззрений, различающе-смыслового аппарата т.д.

Убрать чтото из этих наборов физических или умственных параметров или изменить имеющиеся - то или небудет  никакого выделения обьекта такого чтоб хоть както соответствовал нашему понятию звезда, или границы будут определены по другому хоть вроде и будет нечто похожее на наше понятие звезда.
(тоже и с ручкой)

И вот не только мир вокруг человечества меняется, но человеческое мировоззрение, понятийно-смысловой меняется   
 аппарат, классификаторы разграничители меняются. То что  бытовало несколько тысячелетий назад нами воспринимается как тёмная мифологичносказочная дремучесть - пройдёт несколько тысячелетий и то что бытует сейчас, что такое для нас жёстконезыблемонаучноправильное, назовут:  тёмная мифологичносказочная дремучесть.

----------


## Денис К

> Материя то существует ... , както )
> 
> Но вот чтоб структурировать, разграничить обьекты, напр. выделить звёзду из остальной совокупности материи - нужен наблюдатель.
> Причём, чтоб выделить звезду именно так как мы её сейчас выделяем, нужен наблюдатель обладающий определёнными физическими параметрами: уровень плотности\организации материи, размер, определённое строение органов восприятия т.д., и плюс обязательно определённым набором умственных понятий, мировоззрений, различающе-смыслового аппарата т.д.
> 
> Убрать чтото из этих наборов физических или умственных параметров или изменить имеющиеся - то или небудет  никакого выделения обьекта такого чтоб хоть както соответствовал нашему понятию звезда, или границы будут определены по другому хоть вроде и будет нечто похожее на наше понятие звезда.
> (тоже и с ручкой)


Так с этим я и не спорил ведь.Но сама то некая фигня в космосе как была так и будет)))вне зависимости от наблюдателя,а остальное уже лирика) 




> И вот не только мир вокруг человечества меняется, но человеческое мировоззрение, понятийно-смысловой меняется   
>  аппарат, классификаторы разграничители меняются. То что  бытовало несколько тысячелетий назад нами воспринимается как тёмная мифологичносказочная дремучесть - пройдёт несколько тысячелетий и то что бытует сейчас, что такое для нас жёстконезыблемонаучноправильное, назовут:  тёмная мифологичносказочная дремучесть.


Так опять-таки да,собственно так и происходит.Единственное нет такого "жёстконезыблемонаучноправильное",всегда в науке есть наиболее вероятная теория на данный момент,подтверждаемая комплексом неких доказательством,и при открытии других обстоятельств точка зрения меняется.Либо не меняется))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.08.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так с этим я и не спорил ведь.Но сама то некая фигня в космосе как была так и будет)))вне зависимости от наблюдателя,а остальное уже лирика) 
> 
> 
> 
> Так опять-таки да,собственно так и происходит.Единственное нет такого "жёстконезыблемонаучноправильное",всегда в науке есть наиболее вероятная теория на данный момент,подтверждаемая комплексом неких доказательством,и при открытии других обстоятельств точка зрения меняется.Либо не меняется))


Ну так :
А существует ли чёткая граница, где заканчивается обьект  и чётко начинается уже то что этим обьектом не является .
Вот чёткая такая черта, разграничитель, ограничитель, неких кокон, упаковка - отделяющие и выделяющие обьект.

Существует ли чёткая такая черта, разграничитель, ограничитель, неких кокон, упаковка, отделяющие и выделяющие обьект - вне ума "наблюдателя" ?

(тоже самое можно  рассмотреть не только касательно обьекта, но и касательно - понятия\концепта или смыслового охвата слова)
(и эта - границы эти вполне могут смещаться, а могут вообше одни убираться а совершенно другие воздвигаться)

----------


## Денис К

> Ну так :
> А существует ли чёткая граница, где заканчивается обьект  и чётко начинается уже то что этим обьектом не является .
> Вот чёткая такая черта, разграничитель, ограничитель, неких кокон, упаковка - отделяющие и выделяющие обьект.
> 
> Существует ли чёткая такая черта, разграничитель, ограничитель, неких кокон, упаковка, отделяющие и выделяющие обьект - вне ума "наблюдателя" ?
> 
> (тоже самое можно  рассмотреть не только касательно обьекта, но и касательно - понятия\концепта или смыслового охвата слова)
> (и эта - границы эти вполне могут смещаться, а могут вообше одни убираться а совершенно другие воздвигаться)


а может и не согласен)))по-вашему выходит что есть некая бесформенная материя,форму которой придает сознание,наблюдатель)в прямом смысле.

----------


## Фил

> а может и не согласен)))по-вашему выходит что есть некая бесформенная материя,форму которой придает сознание,наблюдатель)в прямом смысле.


Именно. Во всех мифах об этом и говорится. Бог отделил тьму от света, из Хаоса возникли Гея (Земля) и Уран (Небо) и т.д. т.е. в общем случае есть только Бытие (Хаос, Пустота-от, жентонг) и Ничто (Скотос, Пустота-для, рангтонг).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.08.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> а может и не согласен)))по-вашему выходит что есть некая бесформенная материя,форму которой придает сознание,наблюдатель)в прямом смысле.


Для себя я  это определяю, как поток необработанной информации. В котором существуют и определённые "празаконы, предзаконы". 
А уж бесформенность, форму, цвет, звук, вкус и т.д. и т.п. - придаёт "обработчик" в соответствии со своими возможностями и заложенными в нём алгоритмами. Онже переводит "празаконы, предзаконы" в удобнопонимаемые другими такимиже  "обработчиками" понятия, концепты, аксиомы, теоремы, законы, слова ... .

Ум -  владыка царь всетворящий, величайший творец всего. 
Сотворивший и остальных творцов, таких как солнце и луну осве(я)щающих творя всё вокруг. 
И такого творца как огонь освещающего из своего светилища пещеру и могущего осветить даже непроглядную-темень-ночи-когда-нет-ничего-вокруг.
И вот на самом деле именно ум-творец, а не солнце, луна или требующий кормления и подношения огонь. Ум сотворил всё многообразие вещей, существ, понятий, слов .... 
; ) 

Только это не какойто Один Ум ; )

----------

Фил (03.08.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Именно. Во всех мифах об этом и говорится. Бог отделил тьму от света, из Хаоса возникли Гея (Земля) и Уран (Небо) и т.д. т.е. в общем случае есть только Бытие (Хаос, Пустота-от, жентонг) и Ничто (Скотос, Пустота-для, рангтонг).


Не ну давайте не будем все подгонять под ваше мировоззрение))В древнегреческой мифологии все возникло из Хаоса-и Гея,и Уран,и Тартар и Эрос,и Море и Горы))Все породил Хаос.И все это есть мир,а не боги.И нет разделение Бытие-Ничто..Вопрос вообще был в другом,в том что "сознание"(при чем я так понял всех существ)придало форму материи,в каких "всех"мифах об этом говорится??

----------


## Денис К

> Для себя я  это определяю, как поток необработанной информации. В котором существуют и определённые "празаконы, предзаконы". 
> А уж бесформенность, форму, цвет, звук, вкус и т.д. и т.п. - придаёт "обработчик" в соответствии со своими возможностями и заложенными в нём алгоритмами. Онже переводит "празаконы, предзаконы" в удобнопонимаемые другими такимиже  "обработчиками" понятия, концепты, аксиомы, теоремы, законы, слова ... .
> 
> Ум -  владыка царь всетворящий, величайший творец всего. 
> Сотворивший и остальных творцов, таких как солнце и луну осве(я)щающих творя всё вокруг. 
> И такого творца как огонь освещающего из своего светилища пещеру и могущего осветить даже непроглядную-темень-ночи-когда-нет-ничего-вокруг.
> И вот на самом деле именно ум-творец, а не солнце, луна или требующий кормления и подношения огонь. Ум сотворил всё многообразие вещей, существ, понятий, слов .... 
> ; ) 
> 
> Только это не какойто Один Ум ; )


"А уж бесформенность, форму, цвет, звук, вкус и т.д. и т.п. - придаёт "обработчик" в соответствии со своими возможностями и заложенными в нём алгоритмами"...Так как это может происходить если сознание(по-вашему)неотделимо от материи,органы чувств и все остальное это тоже материя..Логики не улавливаю.Можете более подробно описать как на ваш взгляд это происходит?

----------


## Фил

> Не ну давайте не будем все подгонять под ваше мировоззрение))В древнегреческой мифологии все возникло из Хаоса-и Гея,и Уран,и Тартар и Эрос,и Море и Горы))Все породил Хаос.И все это есть мир,а не боги.И нет разделение Бытие-Ничто..Вопрос вообще был в другом,в том что "сознание"(при чем я так понял всех существ)придало форму материи,в каких "всех"мифах об этом говорится??


Первоначалом был Скотос (Σκότος) - неразличимое-Ничто из которого сформировался Хаос - неразличимое-Чтото-(Бытие), а уже из Хаоса - различимое Нечто.
Благодаря Эросу - движению (становлению)

----------


## Фил

> "А уж бесформенность, форму, цвет, звук, вкус и т.д. и т.п. - придаёт "обработчик" в соответствии со своими возможностями и заложенными в нём алгоритмами"...Так как это может происходить если сознание(по-вашему)неотделимо от материи,органы чувств и все остальное это тоже материя..Логики не улавливаю.Можете более подробно описать как на ваш взгляд это происходит?


Высокоорганизованная материя приобретает такое свойство как "сознание", а сознание уже начинает именовать формы.
Вы приводите пример "а если я спрыгну с 10 этажа....."
Но даже для этого надо именовать результат, а их может быть 100500, и не только "разбился", "больно", "умер", а может "попал в Валгаллу"
А если существо не обладает достаточным сознанием, чтобы оценить последствия, так ему все равно будет, оно не "разобьется" прыгнув с 10 этажа.
Как кирпич, который разлетелся на куски, он не "умер" с точки зрения других кирпичей.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "А уж бесформенность, форму, цвет, звук, вкус и т.д. и т.п. - придаёт "обработчик" в соответствии со своими возможностями и заложенными в нём алгоритмами"...Так как это может происходить если сознание(по-вашему)неотделимо от материи,органы чувств и все остальное это тоже материя..Логики не улавливаю.Можете более подробно описать как на ваш взгляд это происходит?


Сколько уже говорено, что ум нематериален )
Всё, что умственно - нематериально, в том числе и сознание.

12345 - вот, что это я написал ? Можете мне в ответе написать тоже, но словами числительными, а не цифрами ?

----------

Фил (04.08.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Есть такая очень многоучёная авторитетная дама, прекрасный лектор: Татьяна Черниговская. Очень рекомендую для общего... : ) её страстные лекции, вроде такой:




Как по мне -- конкретный буддизм в научной оболочке. : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.08.2017), Фил (06.08.2017)

----------


## Руфус

Цель буддизма чистота от ложных взглядов, представлений. Видеть как есть, то есть виденье. Чтобы быть чистым я думаю нужно мыться каждый день не физическое тело, а духовное (внутреннего человека) от грязи врожденной и каждодневной.

----------

